# Sauerkraut salad



## abby (Jan 5, 2009)

I couldn't decide where to post this so here goes....   My recipe for SS calls for rinsing & draining the sauerkraut but not cooking it.  Will this wash away all the good enzymes in my SK?  thanks much!


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 5, 2009)

abby said:


> I couldn't decide where to post this so here goes....   My recipe for SS calls for rinsing & draining the sauerkraut but not cooking it.  Will this wash away all the good enzymes in my SK?  thanks much!



*When you rinse sauerkraut you rinse away the sodium not the enzymes.  Cold sauerkraut salad is wonderful.  Would you post your recipe?
I like the sharp taste of saurekraut so I never rinse it.  *


----------



## abby (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for reply.  I'll be glad to post the recipe but this is my first time to make it.  I did not put as much sugar, vinegar & oil as the recipe called for.  I'm adding those ing to suit my taste.
http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Sauerkraut-Salad/Detail.aspx

tasted it after I got it mixed & it was good.  After it sits in ref awhile I may add more vinegar.  I don't have the balance of sour to sweet to my taste yet.

All the reviews I read on allrecipes.com thought there was way too much sugar, vinegar & oil.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 5, 2009)

*Thanks Abby.  Your recipe looks very similar to the one I make but yours looks more interesting.  Will try this one. *


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 7, 2009)

I make a sauerkraut pickle salad.  There is a store by me that sells only pickled and marinated products ( pickles, peppers, eggplant ...) . What I do is buy some sauerkraut, sour, half sour and new pickles.  I cut them all up, mix with the sauerkraut, and eat it while im watching television.  Not sure it is something id serve, but i sure do love to eat it.


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't care much for sauerkraut other then on a grilled reuben but that salad recipe sounds like it might taste pretty good. It's something i'll have to give a try.


----------



## Aria (Jan 19, 2009)

*Old German Recipe*

Sauerkraut Salad

2 pound saurekraut(plastic bag) DO NOT DRAIN  or RINSE
1/2 chopped green pepper
1/2 cup celery chopped
2 large onions chopped

Mix together 1/2 cup vinegar   l cup oil   l cup sugar

Pour this over the ingredients and mix well

Regrigerate at least 2 hours.

Will "keep" in refrigerator for several weeks.

This is an old recipe given to me by a neat German Lady.  I do NOT make often.  I prefer the fresh shredded cabbage recipe I have.  (I have posted this one too).   I like to eat healthy.   Too much oil, too much sugar for me.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 19, 2009)

I remember when i was a kid, my father would take us to new york city.  We would go to Gus's Pickles and get, what i think was called a " roll mop".  It was sauerkraut, pickles, pickled peppers all rolled up in a pickled cabbage leaf.  it was crazy-good.  Id love to get my hands on one again to spark my memory


----------



## Constance (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm not sure where my recipe is, but the kraut salad I used to make for my ex was just like Aria's except that it called for sugar. I guess you could just add it to taste.


----------

